# Anxiety and Panic Attacks



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey all, I am wondering about IBS sufferers who also have anxiety - what do you do to manage your anxiety? Do you take meds? Are they effective and what are the side effects? Have you tried Cognitive Behaviour Therapy? Any success?I am really struggling with anxiety and it has become more apparent as I've learned to deal with my IBS symptoms. I have an appointment with my GI on Tuesday and I am trying to decide if I should bring up the anxiety thing or not. I don't want to look like a drug seeker, and I am actually afraid of taking meds and the side effects that they could have, but I don't know what else to do. I can be in the middle of a panic attack and be telling myself there is no threat, there is nothing wrong, I am completely safe, but it doesn't calm me down at all.I've also been exhausted lately - so much that I put my kids to bed at 8 and I crawl into my bed right after. Then I can't sleep for up to 3 hours, but I don't want to get up because I am so tired. I'm so frustrated...I finally figure one thing out and there is just more right behind it, making life difficult.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

jadjac said:


> Hey all, I am wondering about IBS sufferers who also have anxiety - what do you do to manage your anxiety? Do you take meds? Are they effective and what are the side effects? Have you tried Cognitive Behaviour Therapy? Any success?I am really struggling with anxiety and it has become more apparent as I've learned to deal with my IBS symptoms. I have an appointment with my GI on Tuesday and I am trying to decide if I should bring up the anxiety thing or not. I don't want to look like a drug seeker, and I am actually afraid of taking meds and the side effects that they could have, but I don't know what else to do. I can be in the middle of a panic attack and be telling myself there is no threat, there is nothing wrong, I am completely safe, but it doesn't calm me down at all.I've also been exhausted lately - so much that I put my kids to bed at 8 and I crawl into my bed right after. Then I can't sleep for up to 3 hours, but I don't want to get up because I am so tired. I'm so frustrated...I finally figure one thing out and there is just more right behind it, making life difficult.


I've dealt with anxiety issues for years. Around 2000 I was diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder and put on ativan and effexor. Things improved and I dropped the meds. The ativan is a tranquilizer and can be addicting. The effexor can also be habit forming and hard to come off of.Now I have been diagnosed with IBS. That, and earlier abdominal surgery has resurrected anxiety issues. I have a prescription for ativan. It is a wonder! If the anxiety gets really bad I take one. About an hour later I feel pretty darn good. It may be worth a try for you. But DO NOT take it on a daily basis. It is too addictive. I try not to take it more then twice a week. I would definitely bring up the topic with your GI. He does need know as anxiety only makes IBS worse.Best of luck.


----------



## jadjac (Jun 4, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I will definitely bring it up and see what she says.


----------



## musclepain (Feb 14, 2013)

Myofascial pain

Typically an attack begins when remnant worries and fears lingering in your mind begin to get misinterpreted as real-life danger by your subconscious mind. Your nervous system reacts by releasing adrenaline to help you deal with the invisible "threat" (that's the fight-or-flight response). But since the adrenaline burst comes to the surface without any visual danger present (nothing to fight or flee from), you do not consciously recognize the out-of-context adrenaline burst for what it is... so you naturally become concerned/fearful of that adrenaline feeling itself! This additional fear then feeds the adrenaline reaction, which in turn escalates your fear even further. As these two forces feed each other, a full blown panic attack occurs.Once you've experienced the terror of one of these episodes, it's very likely that you'll become more sensitive to the symptoms/sensations that preceded it - which also makes you more likely to experience a second one. For example, a slight malaise or stress may get you feeling fearful of having it happen again. Ironically, it's that very fear that gets the adrenaline flowing, which starts the cycle all over again.


----------



## LilyWillow (Dec 28, 2013)

I have bad anxiety and it is my gut that brings it on, not the other way around, My stomach always starts first, then I get pain in my chest and then anxiety hits me. I have seen 2 Clinical Psychologists before seeing a gastro doc and both felt I was infected with a parasite.

A friend of mine told me about the gut brain connection and it all made sense. I find it very difficult to cope with. I was given clonazapam as a one use rescue med to break the cycle but I really don't think it has any effect on this syndrome. I have tried it twice. My attacks of anxiety last for days and don't abate like the psy docs say panic attacks do. I don't have the adrenalin burst. I don't feel that rush that I would normally feel in a stressful situation. My stomach just starts to feel nervous.

I don't have any stress in my life really. I have achieved my dream life and everything is going according to plan. It is so strange to have this anxiety take over me. My psy doc says my brain is confused and trying to make up reasons why I feel so bad to make sense of it. Its really bizarre the stories my brain makes up...like I should be homeless and all alone with my family all dead.....none of that is true. I have been married 25 yrs have beautiful, healthy, smart, children and a nice home. We are doing well. I don't work so no work stress.

I really need to fix this but I don't know how.

http://www.apa.org/monitor/2012/09/gut-feeling.aspx

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/anxiety-head-gut/story?id=20229136

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-05-anxiety-gut.html


----------



## allalone (Jun 21, 2014)

I have loads of anxiety, I stress about pretty much everything since the moment I wake up till the moment I fall asleep.

I don't take any meds and anti-depressants because 1. I'm 19 and I live with my parents, and my mom doesnt allow me too. 2. Even if I feel really tempted to, I dont really wanna get addicted to any more drugs and habits.

I have to many addictions, regular habits, and slight OCD symptoms, and I want to over come depression/anxiety/panic by myself, so I dont have to depend on anything to achieve well being and happiness.

but what usually helps for me is exercising, drinking tea like camomile or cider, or doing any activity that drives away my mind like shopping, playing playstation....

being by yourself can be go and bad. Sometimes when I get some time alone, i get even more stressed out cuz I end up overthinking and dramatizing even more, but other times I end up relaxing because since Im alone, I can be myself and do what I want.

it's just a matter of auto-control and attitude, and I know how hard it is do deal with.


----------

